
How Realistic Is Arrival? We Asked a Linguist - JumpCrisscross
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2016/11/22/a_linguist_on_arrival_s_alien_language.html
======
krige
The topic of extraterrestial communication always reminds me of His Master's
Voice, a Stanisław Lem novel [0]. While it does not focus strictly on the
contact/communication - it's equal parts a harsh criticism of a certain kind
of scientific approach and a philosophical discourse - it's still very
enlightening.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/His_Master's_Voice_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/His_Master's_Voice_\(novel\))

